
Police Force Suspect to Unlock Phone with Face ID - kposehn
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2018/10/face-recognition-iphone-unlock-police-force/572353/?single_page=true
======
jshevek
Since the FBI got a warrant and were responding to allegations of a sexual
assault, I can respect the argument for doing this in these circumstances.

Though I don't like that the difference in the way the law treats passcodes vs
biometrics may weaken privacy rights.

